# Sea Patrol tv show



## Oxidd (6 Oct 2007)

Any of you watched Sea Patrol?


From wiki: "_Sea Patrol is a television drama, set in various tropical areas of Australia onboard a fictional Royal Australian Navy Fremantle class patrol boat HMAS Hammersley, and focusing on the ship and the life of the crew._"

13 episodes. I only miss the last one, but its good.


----------



## CivCanuck (6 Oct 2007)

Is it on a Canadian station or the internet or anything (not having Australian television and all)?


----------



## Oxidd (6 Oct 2007)

I got them on the internet. 4.3 gigs


----------



## cobbler (7 Oct 2007)

Yeah its a good series, in my opinion anyway.

Being in the RAN and now serving on Patrol Boats I think they have done it justice, even if they do take some artistic license in the storyline. 

The DVD comes out here this month from what I've heard. They are filming season 2 now onboard HMAS Broome, so the 2nd series will move from the old freo class to the new Armidales.

god i love Patrol Boats.


----------



## 1feral1 (7 Oct 2007)

It runs on 9 Network here, Thursdays. Watched it twice, I don't give it more than a 6/10.

Wes


----------



## cobbler (7 Oct 2007)

i do admit i love how they can catch indonesian fisherman up north in an afternoon and be back in darwin getting drunk that night. forget about the painfully slow towing of the FFV over 200 miles to port.


----------



## Greenie_877 (5 Jan 2008)

Ya I watched the series and intend to take it to sea with me to share with the mess mates. As I have become very interested in the ADF (RAN) and read alot of information on there retention and recruitment issues it is very easy to see where the show comes from. Watching it makes me want to be there. The characters are a good mix and likable. The missions are interesting and something always seems to be happening. The wind down with each other and have a real Esprit de Corps that a lot of us miss. One of the mandates for the ADF was to improve the public image of the RAN and make it a good choice for a career. I think they did it. I also think that there is a lesson to learn here why not use this model and create even a mini series about the MCDVs to improve public awareness of our own navy. 

Greenie


----------



## MMSS (28 Nov 2010)

Sorry to dredge up an old topic but didn't want to be accused of not searching 

I saw this for the first time today on Showcase here in Canada and rather enjoyed. My question for those who would know, is it at all realistic in terms of the shipboard life? Obviously there will be differences in Australian vs Canadian forces but how much of it would be considered accurate? Should I file it away as entertainment or is there much that would be worth observing?


----------



## Pusser (29 Nov 2010)

Although things seem to move very quickly (they certainly seem to pack a lot into a day), I would say that this is a fairly accurate reflection of life in small ships.


----------



## MMSS (29 Nov 2010)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Although things seem to move very quickly (they certainly seem to pack a lot into a day), I would say that this is a fairly accurate reflection of life in small ships.



I figured as much re: the pace; I knew a fellow at university who was studying to be a doctor, said that was the first thing that came to mind when watching ER or similar shows, that things just don't move that fast. Of course they have to pack a day/week+ into 44 minutes so that's understandable.


----------



## jollyjacktar (29 Nov 2010)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Although things seem to move very quickly (they certainly seem to pack a lot into a day), I would say that this is a fairly accurate reflection of life in small ships.



Don't forget the soundtrack music that you hear coming out of nowhere from time to time at sea too.   ;D Seriously though, I imagine that it has been a good recruitng tool for the RAN.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (30 Nov 2010)

The show certainly makes us all dream of getting a few Armidale's to recreate a West Coast yacht squadron


----------



## MMSS (30 Nov 2010)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Don't forget the soundtrack music that you hear coming out of nowhere from time to time at sea too.   ;D Seriously though, I imagine that it has been a good recruitng tool for the RAN.



You mean you don't hear ominous music every time you do something questionable? (She called it a 'wedding march' but I should have known better!!)


----------



## jollyjacktar (30 Nov 2010)

MMSS said:
			
		

> You mean you don't hear ominous music every time you do something questionable? (She called it a 'wedding march' but I should have known better!!)



I'm sorry, I can't hear you very well.  There is some terrible music blaring in my ear holes.....


----------



## Pusser (1 Nov 2011)

Recently saw a new episode (Showcase is now running Season 3) where they had RAN sea trainers (the "Green Team" - for their green coveralls - as opposed to our "Red Hats").

Interesting to note that sea trainers seem to be the same the world over (aside from the Commander Sea Training sleeping with the Buffer... , but she was hot).


----------



## Robert0288 (2 Nov 2011)

I would also say the accent is amazing.  Definately bumps up the ratings a couple of notches


----------



## Snakedoc (2 Nov 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Recently saw a new episode (Showcase is now running Season 3) where they had RAN sea trainers (the "Green Team" - for their green coveralls - as opposed to our "Red Hats").
> 
> Interesting to note that sea trainers seem to be the same the world over (aside from the Commander Sea Training sleeping with the Buffer... , but she was hot).



Agreed, definitely interesting to see similarities in the show to how we do things both on the sea training side and evolutions overall.  Now if only we can all look as good as the people on the show... lol


----------



## Pat in Halifax (2 Nov 2011)

_*Now if only we can all look as good as the people on the show... lol*_

What d'ya mean!?
EVERYONE looks good in a 'sailor suit'!


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Nov 2011)

FYI, Amazon's only got it in Australian or European format DVDs for the moment.


----------



## yoman (2 Nov 2011)

Lately I've been able to watch some of the full episodes here. http://channelnine.ninemsn.com.au/seapatrol/fullepisodes/


----------

